
Ask HN: Broken code examples/bad modules – what to do about advice? - perlpimp
If another colleague or even the boss provide you with a bit of broken code, can you reject it outright? on larger scale if you ask for explicit recommendations and spend hours including what they have provided you with, because it is so broken; what are sanity checks do you do pertaining to people flining at your unverified broken code in comments etc.
======
matijash
Could you maybe elaborate a bit more on the exact situation you are dealing
with? Is it during a code review phase?

I believe if the code is broken/not working you have every right to point out.

